# Monaco Diplomat w/400 iSL & 1200 ft lbs torque



## C6Corvette (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking to buy a new 2007 or 2008 Monaco Diplomat or Knight, preferably PDQ floorplan.  Although, my wife likes the SKQ with the fireplace.  Why they would put it below the LCD TV is CRAZY!  If will destroy that TV with the heat.

My question:  I want to tow my 2005 Corvette coupe, and a Harley Road King, possibly along with bikes, and a scooter.  For those of you familiar with 40' pushers, wtih the 400 Cummins ISL, do you really think this would tow my toys with no problem.  

Second, I like the 2008 Knight with the 360 low sulfer diesel.  Do you think the 1050 ft. lbs. is enough torque?  That extra 250 ft. lbs would be helpful.

Please give me you honest opinion.  I have not bought a trailer but was thinking 28' stacker.  I might change that.

Does anyone have one of the new Renegade RVs?  I saw those in Sturgis, with a 450 Mercedez, or 450 Volvo, even a 515 turbo CAT.  NOw, that would tow anything, including Kansas!  Please share your opinions, and do you think the low sulfur engine will give up much in performance?  Shouldn't this fuel result in less maitenance over the long term?

Thanks,


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 11, 2007)

Re: Monaco Diplomat w/400 iSL & 1200 ft lbs torque

Ultra low sulfur fuel won't do much too performance as the new engines were designed to run on the that fuel.  On the new ultra low sulfur diesel pickups the engine was increased in displacement to compensate for the emission control systems.  I can't tell the difference between low sulfur fuel (500 whatever's) and ultra low sulfur diesel (15 whatever's)fuel in my 2003 Dodge Cummins Turbo Diesel.  Performance is the same.  The big 18 wheelers don't seem to be having any problems with the new fuel or engines.


----------



## hertig (Oct 12, 2007)

Re: Monaco Diplomat w/400 iSL & 1200 ft lbs torque

Check the towing capacity of the possible coaches.  My 350 ISL cummins 'pusher is rated for 10,000 pounds, 700 pounds pin weight (which leave 300 pounds of cargo capacity on the rear axel).  You will need to have a good guess what the weight of that trailer with all those 'toys' will be; this should guide you in which coaches can pull it.


----------



## Rbarry66 (Apr 20, 2008)

RE: Monaco Diplomat w/400 iSL & 1200 ft lbs torque

We just returned from a 3800k trip to Phoenix with our new 2007 Monaco 36DQ 400hp ISL, pulling 24 ft trailer, loaded with 4 Harleys, and were totally amazed with the performance. The coach had more power than we could use on most of the mountain pass hills. I was constantly slowing down to make the curves at the top or partway up the hills. Power while towing--not a problem!! handling, different problem. we are definitely going to look into some other shock options.


----------



## pml1 (Jul 31, 2008)

RE: Monaco Diplomat w/400 iSL & 1200 ft lbs torque

I own dump trucks with cummings isl, rated at 1450 ft/lbs and it's total weigh tips the scales at 90000 lbs with a trailer and it cruises at 65 mph no problem, more then enough power their, won't peel the tires like your vette but your up their in power.

Cheers
Paul
Ottawa Canada


----------

